# Homemade Tools >  Bass Drum Dust Collection Cyclone

## Nunley

This is a dust collection cyclone made from a bass drum, some old tires, a trash can, and some flashing. Cut an old tire in half down the center of the tread. Take one half and cut it in two to make two semicircles. Bolt these into the inside of the bass drum so that they create a spiral to direct the airflow. The air outlet is made from a plywood circle on top of the bass drum with a AC duct flange bolted on. The square wooden tube goes through the wall into my workspace. The cone is made from flashing which was twisted into a funnel shape and riveted. The cone sits in a car tire, which sits on a two by four frame. A lawnmower tire provides a flexible seal where the cone empties into a Rubbermaid storage container with a lid. 
The air is sucked through some flex AC duct to the top of a upside down trash can with a AC flange on it. This trash can is attached to a rubber feed pan. This sits on a tire which contains a couple of AC air filters. The tire sits on a wooden plenum with a exhaust fan that blows up through some ductwork through the roof of the building. The fan is an explosion proof fan that also provides exhaust for my paint booth by opening and closing a few cabinet doors to redirect the airflow.

----------

kbalch (Aug 20, 2013)

----------


## kbalch

Thanks Nunley! I've added your Dust Collection Cyclone to our Dust Collectors category, as well as to your builder page: Nunley's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:





 






Dust Collection Cyclone  by Nunley 

tags:
fan, drum, tire, filter, dust collection

----------

